# USB Stick - löschen problem



## Michael Engel (25. Dezember 2007)

Mich regt das schon ne weile auf aber ich hab bisher noch keine Vernünftige Lösung gefunden ,)

Ich habe mehere USB Sticks zur Datenspeicherung, jedoch sobald ich Filme auf die Sticks kopiere um sie dann im DVD Player anzuschauen, kann man diese dannach nicht wieder vom USB Stick löschen.

Vorgehensweise:

Usb Stick rein
Datei löschen
*aktualisieren* ist weg...
neue Datei draufkopieren
mitten im Kopieren "Speicherplatz nicht ausreichend"
genau mit dieser meldung erscheint die Datei die davor gelöscht wurde wieder
man will diese wieder gekommene Datei löschen und es kommt die Fehlermeldung "Datei wird von einem Programm verwendet"
Usb Stick raus und wieder rein
löschen kommt fehlermeldung "Keine Zugriffsrechte auf Datei xxxx"
Formatieren... USB Stick wieder leer

Aber das kann doch nicht Normal sein das man jedes mal wenn man eine Datei runter haben will alle anderen runterkopiert, formatiert und wieder neu draufspielen muss. Das Caching auf den USB Laufwerken hatte ich schon deaktiviert, aber es hat sich nicht gebessert :>


----------



## PC Heini (25. Dezember 2007)

Haben diese Dateien Autostart funktion?
Ich frage desshalb, weil ich mir vorstellen könnte, sobald Du den Stick stöpselst die Datei abgespielt wird. Somit wird die Datei natürlich von einem anderen Programm verwendet.


----------



## Michael Engel (25. Dezember 2007)

Meist sind es DivX Files, da mein Videorecorder DivX ausspuckt. Auf die vorschaubild generierung warte ich ja schon immer bis der Stick nicht mehr blinkt.. Und das erste mal löscht er sie ja ohne Probleme. Und sie verschwindet fürs erste.


----------



## PC Heini (29. Dezember 2007)

Mit Sicherheit kann ich das natürlich nicht bestätigen. Probier mal ein Video in ein anderes Format umzuwandeln und guck, was dann passiert.


----------



## AngstHab (29. Dezember 2007)

Haste Linux?
Wenn nicht frag mal nen bekannten, ob er mal damit drauf schauen kann!
Meist stellt sich Windows n bissle zickig mit USB-Sticks an!
Eine Formatierung mit Linux hat da schon oft was gebracht!

mfg AngstHab


----------



## Michael Engel (31. Dezember 2007)

Aktuell hab ich kein Linux, nein.. eventuell mal mit ner CD booten.

Und umwandeln möcht ich die Videos eignetlich auch nicht, es ist ja mehr ein generelles Problem nur sind es eben meist Videos auf diesem Stick um sie dann im DVD Player zu schauen.

*seufz* vielleicht liegts auch einfach nur an dem USB Stick :| hatte gehofft das solche Probleme öfter auftreten und das es ne sinnvolle Lösung gibt.


----------



## PC Heini (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich versteh Dich. Ginge mir auch nicht anderst. Um herauszufinden, obs am USB Stick liegt, gibts ja schon ne Lösung. Kauf oder leih Dir einen. Nur ist damit auch noch keine Lösung gefunden und der Grund ist auch nicht bekannt.
Ausser; Ne kleine Spur hätte ich da vlt noch. 
Wenn ich einen meiner Sticks stöpsle, fragen div Programme, ob sie die Daten einlesen sollen. Ich Schlaumeier verweigere natürlich den zugriff und hab somit Ruhe.
Vlt war das bei Dir dasselbe und Du hast beim erstenmal zugestimmt. Somit hat natürlich jedes Programm Zugriff auf seine Dateien und ist mit einlesen beschäftigt. Somit hast Du wahrscheinlich keine Löschrechte mehr, weil die Datei nun betriebsbereit ist und auf einen Befehl wartet.
Beim Löschvorgang verhält es sich wahrscheinlich so; Die Datei wird geschlossen, ein Teil davon verbleibt im Arbeitsspeicher. Nun kannste auf dem Stick löschen. Wenn Du den Stick jetzt über " Hardware sicher entfernen " abstöpselst, werden die Daten auf den Stick zurrückgeschrieben. Beim nächsten wieder stöpseln sind dann die vermeintlich gelöschten Daten wieder da.
Wie Du nun den Zugriff der Programme aufheben kannst weiss ich nicht. Ich würde mal unter Eigenschaften de Sticks forschen.
Uff, ich hätte doch Autor werden sollen.

ACHTUNG: !    DIES IST NUR EINE AUSSAGE UND IDEE VON MIR. DIE RICHTIGKEIT DIESES TEXTES KANN NUR MICROSOFT ODER EIN HARDWARE HERSTELLER SOWIE VERSIERTE USER BESTÄTIGEN. 

Ich kann aber auch völlig falsch liegen. Also; Probieren geht über Studieren.

Guten Rutsch ins 2008


----------



## Ronin-Jay (17. April 2008)

Das Topic ist ja schon ein wenig älter, aber wie löscht ihr Eure Daten vom Stick - einfach nur durch drücken auf entfernen? Schon mal im Ppaierkorb nahcgeschaut (während der Stick noch angeschlossen ist) ob dort noch die Sachen liegen Auch ein USB-Stick hat eine versteckte '.Recycle' . . .. 
Sollten die Dateien also nicht gleich so groß sein, daß sie endgültig gelöscht werden, dann findet man sie noch im Papierkorb und sie belegen darüber noch Platz, während sie im Explorer nicht angezeigt werden......


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. April 2008)

Das passiert aber seltsamerweise nur bei manchen USB Sticks.
Einfachster Weg ist gleichzeitig die Shifttaste gedrückt halten, dann wird garantiert direkt gelöscht.


----------

